# Opinions Please on Wagner HVLP Turbine unit sprayers like Flexio and Spray Max



## JohnMcD348 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am interested in getting a general purpose, do it all setup for my around the house things and future personal wood working projects.

I was looking at the Flexio systems(690 and 890) and the other they call the Spray Max. They all use the separate turbine units with what appears to me to be a modular handle that can be used with many different gun attachments. I can't find any information that states if one turbine unit is better or worse than the other, or if they are the same units essentially. I'd be interested in doing anything from painting areas of the house, inside and outside. Painting and staining cabinets, tables and chairs.

I wouldn't expect to have 1 gun for everything, I see there are a few different units that seem to attach to the handle that would accommodate the many different types of jobs. At least I think that's their purpose. If I am wrong, please educate me on this. Up to now, I've only painted with a roller and a brush.

Or, would I be better suited with something like the Earlex 5500 system and just interchange the different needles depending on what I was spraying?

Thanks you for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jeppedy (Aug 20, 2014)

I borrowed a Flexio and loved it so much I bought my own. Is there something better out there? I'm sure there is… But this sprayed latex paint smooth as glass for me just fine.


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks. I've looked through a few of reviews sites and here but don't really see much on these particular types of sprayers. I see quite a few for the one piece units that have the pump in the spray handle but that's not what I'm interested in. They all seem to be useful for spraying a large area where neatness isn't as much of an issue and you can use lots of drop cloths everywhere.


----------



## 1voyager1 (Jun 24, 2014)

I may be a bit late to be of help to you on your question.
But, someone else my benefit from my experience.

I have just purchased a Flexio 890.
I have not used a paint sprayer for so many years that I cannot remember when the last time was.
All I can remember is that as long as paint is flowing, keep the gun moving.

I am very pleased with the Flexio's 890's performance.
All I have used it for so far is testing the application of water based stains and dyes.
I am very pleased at the ease with which it cleans up, the small amount of overspray, the compactness of the storage container, and so on.

I find nothing to complain about in using it.
I plan to use it to apply other water based finishes: the polyurethane over the stains and to apply the exterior finish for a lanai rebuild I'll be starting in a few months.

*I have found one thing to beware of with this product.
*
I purchased this unit from HD.
I got it home and found a small piece of plastic laying in the bottom of the storage container.
I turned out to be the "hook" that latches the larger spray nozzle to the handle.








The hook on the detail nozzle is more robust, stronger.
I had to make the 50 mile round trip back to HD to exchange it.
I insisted on opening the box to see if the same problem was with this one before taking it.
It was also broken.
I then opened a third box that turned out to be OK.

Insist on checking this out before leaving the store.
This part is not as robust as it should be, especially if they are breaking in the box during shipment to the retailer.
You will always need to be aware of this and be careful that *you* do not break it in use.
You will need to replace the complete spray nozzle if you do.
Otherwise, I recommend it highly.


----------

